# Welche Gilde geht noch alten Instanzen



## Salacras (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo WOW Gilden,


ich suche eine Gilde, die noch in die "alten" Instanzen geht, egal ob Raid oder normale. Bitte die Fraktion, Server und den Gildennamen oder den ansprechpartner mit aufschreiben, und ich würde mir dann einen Char erstellen oder meinen Char transferieren.

Nun kurz zu mir, bin schon über 30 :-(, zocke schon länger WOW und hatte bis jetzt immer das Pech in Gilden zu gehen die "Itemgeil" sind und Kara,Gruul usw. gehen, für die alten Raids,Inis haben die keine Lust mehr.

Wäre froh wenn sich welche melden würden, habe vieles noch nicht gesehen von den Inis der alten Welt.

Bis denne.


----------



## Fusiol (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Salacras,

wir gehen noch in die alten Instanzen. Das liegt aber eher daran, dass wir noch keine Raidgröße erreichet haben (8 Personen mit LVL 70) und die meisten auch erst ganz frisch 70 geworden sind. Dementsprechend ist unsere Ausrüstung auch noch nicht so toll. Bis jetzt hat sich jeder seine Ausrüstung durch PvP oder Ruf besorgt. Allerdings schauen wir auch bei den Ini´s nach, welcher Item für welchen Char passend oder nett wäre.

Wir sind auf Malygos und heissen Noble Patron. Viele von uns sind über 30 Jahre alt. Wir sind eine Allianzgilde. In letzter Zeit haben wir einige Mitglieder verloren, weil wir noch nicht Raidfähig sind und auch weil nicht immer jeder in eine Ini mit gehen kann.

Die nächsten Ini´s, die bei uns geplant sind ist versunkener Tempel und ich befürchte Maraudon dauert auch nicht mehr lange. Die Klingenhauer-Ini´s, Blackrock, Stratholme und Düsterbruch war ich selbst noch nicht und Scholo war schon hart, aber müssen auch noch viele hin.

Da bei uns noch 4 Spieler unter LVL 60 sind und auch viele Twinks noch in den Kinderschuhen stecken, sind die alten Ini´s immer wieder dran. 

Gerade bei den Twinks ist meistens ein "Großer" dabei und passt ein wenig auf. Vom "ziehen" halten wir alle nichts, wir spielen aus Spaß. Allerdings legen wir viel Wert darauf, dass alle sich unterstützen. Das fängt bei benötigten Materialien an und bedeutet auch, dass ein "Großer" mal einige Zeit mit "Kleinen" verbringt um hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen (auch ausserhalb der Ini´s). 

Wir haben eine eigenen TS-Server und ein Forum (wird grad neu gemacht). 

Du kannst ja mal sehen, ob es Dir bei uns gefällt und einen neuen Char zur Probe bei uns anfangen. Es findet sich immer ein Twink, der unter LVL 20 ist. Wernn Dein Main Alli ist, wäre es schön, wenn der auch zu uns kommt - wenn es Dir bei uns gefällt. Besonders gut könnten wir einen Jäger oder Pala gebrauchen (hat noch keiner von uns im Main). Krieger und Druiden haben wir genug (sogar von jeder Skillung). Ein guter Schami, ein Shadow-Priest, ein Schurke und ein Feuer-Mage sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Der Eis-Mage ist noch unter LVL 50.  

Ziel ist aber auch bei uns eine raidfähige Gilde zu werden (mindestesn 25 Personen) und auch die Instanzen der Scherbenwelt und Höhlen der Zeit sind geplant. Die brauchen wir schon für Rufitems (schliesslich will jeder seinen Char so gut wie möglich ausrüsten).

Wenn Du Lust hast, sprich mich an. Der Name unten ist mein Main in WOW. 

Bis bald auf Malygos
Fusiol


----------



## Ikrun (12. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend,

also wir, Schatten der Allianz - Allianz auf Das Konsortium sind immer für alle Instanzen zu haben, unsere zukünftigen Ziele sind die Raidinstanzen. Kyrilja und ich (Tidy) haben uns als Ziel gesetzt alle Dungeons dieser Welt zu betreten und bis zum Ende zu schaffen. Bei interesse meld dich einfach mal bei uns *lässt noch ein lächeln da*

Zu der Gilde: Wir sind eine relativ kleine Gilde die für alles zu haben ist, RP, Raids, PvP und das wichtigste Spaß *grinst* Die Alter der Mitglieder sind recht durchwachsen, von jung bis alt ist alles dabei.

Vielleicht "sieht" man sich ja mal

Gruß Tidy *wink*


----------



## Da Hunter (29. November 2008)

Also wie soll ich Anfangen?

Die Gilde Dragons of Chaos auf Shattrath Allianz sind halt noch klein. Von lvl 1-26 ein 50er ist uns in die Arme geritten. Wir haben auch 2 Erfolge erreicht Todesmine und Höhle des Wehklages.

Da jetzt des neue Addon draußten ist will jeder von uns sein main auf 80 sehen darum sind wir zur zeit nicht mehr so aktiv. Aber wir haben uns im letzten Gildentreff versprochen wenn man sein main auf 80 hat gleich mit den Twink in dieser Gilde weiter zuspielen.

Unser Ziel ist es jede Instance gemeinsam zubetretten und zu schaffen damit meinen wir auch Schlachtzug instanzen 

Wir suchen noch keine bestimmte Klasse.

In game heiß ich Merath 

wenn du mich nicht erreichts schau ins Arsenal

Ich hoffe wir sehn uns Bald


----------



## DaFreak (30. November 2008)

Hi 

Also kannst dir ja mal unsere Gilde anschauen!!!  

http://timor-hostium.b2.cx/

Wir sind auf dem Server Die Aldor zuhause und kämpfen für die allianz

Ingame kannst du dich bei mir (Jolaus) oder Molodar melden


----------

